# Sublimation Transfers for Dark Garments



## WGiant (Oct 15, 2015)

I've seen there are some materials, like Forever SubliFlex, for doing a print and cut sublimation transfer.

I haven't seen much in the way of reviews for this sort of material though. Also, most information is now several years old.

Is there anything out on the market now for print and cut sublimation transfers on dark cotton or poly shirts?


----------



## customprinted (May 26, 2014)

Ibe tried the subliflock from siser, and it works very well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Here's a YouTube video, but the printer doesn't have white ink. So, it only prints cmyk but at least you can print on dark tshirts.

https://youtu.be/8gawGEC8EGQ


----------



## chinasubpaper (Aug 27, 2015)

There's no white sublimation ink, so the colors in dark fabrics can not be shown if you sublimate in dark fabrics


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

chinasubpaper said:


> There's no white sublimation ink, so the colors in dark fabrics can not be shown if you sublimate in dark fabrics


Umm I believe the OP is aware of that. He is asking about sublimatable material than can be pressed onto dark garments.


----------



## offcenter (Oct 4, 2012)

You can sublimate onto both Siser and Stahls Glitter material. The glitter is perfect for some applications but definitely not for all, not too keen on wearing glitter myself but for girls/cheer stuff etc. it works well. 

Siser: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4gucDB4oxi0

Stahls: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Iq23CwC6cU


I would sure be interested in a plain matte white "vinyl" that could be sublimated like this too. I wonder if Tru-Color HTV from Signs Plus Banners would work as it's made of polyurethane like the glitter materials - https://www.signsplusbanners.com/it...t+Application&c=Cotton+Polyester+Applications. Might have to order some to test with


----------



## WGiant (Oct 15, 2015)

offcenter said:


> I would sure be interested in a plain matte white "vinyl" that could be sublimated like this too.


Yeah, this. I'd love to hear how the Polyurethane works out for you.

I've tried the glitter, and it does look great, but it's pretty limited by which customers will want to wear it.

The SubliFlock is fine too, but is has a really retro look to it, and a heavy hand.


----------



## sassyjo10 (Jan 13, 2017)

offcenter said:


> You can sublimate onto both Siser and Stahls Glitter material. The glitter is perfect for some applications but definitely not for all, not too keen on wearing glitter myself but for girls/cheer stuff etc. it works well.
> 
> Siser: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4gucDB4oxi0
> 
> ...


Old post but did u test this HTV out?


----------



## socceronly (Jul 22, 2012)

customprinted said:


> Ibe tried the subliflock from siser, and it works very well
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi... just curious... are you saying....

You sublimated Siser stripflock, which I haven't tried yet, or are you confusing Stripflock with subli flock? I don't think Siser makes that, and i can't find anything indicating they do.... so many similar names, I do this all the time....


----------



## socceronly (Jul 22, 2012)

sassyjo10 said:


> Old post but did u test this HTV out?


I have sublimated Siser white glitter. It works really well.


----------



## socceronly (Jul 22, 2012)

WGiant said:


> I've seen there are some materials, like Forever SubliFlex, for doing a print and cut sublimation transfer.
> 
> I haven't seen much in the way of reviews for this sort of material though. Also, most information is now several years old.
> 
> Is there anything out on the market now for print and cut sublimation transfers on dark cotton or poly shirts?


Given the cost of this stuff, I would just order transfers from Stahls to suit the given job. It's going to depend on the size, quantity ect... If it's high quantity then just get 4 color CMYK plastisol transfers made.


----------



## customprinted (May 26, 2014)

socceronly said:


> Hi... just curious... are you saying....
> 
> You sublimated Siser stripflock, which I haven't tried yet, or are you confusing Stripflock with subli flock? I don't think Siser makes that, and i can't find anything indicating they do.... so many similar names, I do this all the time....


I sublimated "subliflock" then I printed it and cut it, it was a tricky process but I honestly dont want to do it anymore on subliflock at least

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## socceronly (Jul 22, 2012)

customprinted said:


> I sublimated "subliflock" then I printed it and cut it, it was a tricky process but I honestly dont want to do it anymore on subliflock at least
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


I haven't tried it yet. 

I was mostly curious if Siser stripflock could be used, vs Stripflock. Haven't got around to trying it yet as my sub printer is dead.


----------



## customprinted (May 26, 2014)

socceronly said:


> I haven't tried it yet.
> 
> I was mostly curious if Siser stripflock could be used, vs Stripflock. Haven't got around to trying it yet as my sub printer is dead.


Does the flock need.to be sublimated? Another option Instead is that you can use a solvent printed.heat transfer for textile, unless.its a.big run. 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## pmzirkle (Oct 5, 2014)

Try the Tag transfer material from JDS
We have used it for a lot of small jobs


----------



## sassyjo10 (Jan 13, 2017)

What would be the difference in sublimation with subliflock and just using dark transfers like 3G? I know the process is diff but what would be the advantage? thanks


----------



## bceasari (May 28, 2018)

Try reeading this, it is helpful. https://headfirstprinting.com/dye-sub-on-multiple-colors-of-fabric/


----------

